# FQHA Shows?



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

I was under the impression that the FQHA sanctioned shows, but I cannot find anything about any shows. I found the NFQHA but it looks like it has been inactive for a year or two.

Is there a Foundation Quarter Horse Association that isn't state-specific that sanctions shows?


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Bump? I am looking to purchase a Foundation mare and want to make sure I can actually show her in FQHA shows rather than AQHA shows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

RSS, I've never seen FQHA have shows, there are a couple good associations and quite a few that are just jumping on the bandwagon to take money for papers that don't mean squat. 

FQHR has quite a few state affiliates and a large year end show, NFQHA has shows as well but I don't think they are quite as large as FQHR. The FQHR shows I've been too have been pretty decent turnout and some quality working horses, several that do both foundation as well as AQHA working events.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks MH! So if I were to shows her in FQHR shows, would I just need to be a member of FQHR, or will she also need to be registered with them?

(I have never shown before, if you had not guessed!)


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

You'll need both to show. 

Here's the website Home Page


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Hmm, no shows around NC. Looks like Missouri is the closest. Does AQHA do dual-sanction type stuff where points can be earned for both registries in the same class?


----------

